# What color are the pills?



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

My mom asked me this, so I thought I could ask you guys! I personally think they're red and blue, but my brother says they're grey.







What color are they? I'm so confused


----------



## lolita.x (Dec 12, 2015)

red and blue!


----------



## Aestivate (Dec 12, 2015)

Oh god not this **** again


----------



## Mariah (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes, they're red and blue.


----------



## seliph (Dec 12, 2015)

They're grey. You're seeing them as red and blue because of the contrast with the background colours


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 12, 2015)

When I focus on the picture in its entirety, I see grey pills. But, when I look at each pill individually, the one on the left is blue, and the one on the right is red.


----------



## Delphine (Dec 12, 2015)

They look grey to me


----------



## Megan. (Dec 12, 2015)

Red and blue.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 12, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Oh god not this **** again



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## MintySky (Dec 12, 2015)

They are red and blue.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 12, 2015)

They look gray.... and then red and blue... and then gray.... and I can't decide.
This is just the black-blue/white-gold dress meme


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 12, 2015)

They look gray to me, but when I focus more on the pills, they seem to form a different color and then I see a bit of red in one pill and blue in the other.


----------



## Peter (Dec 12, 2015)

When you remove the background, you can see they're both grey


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

peterjohnson said:


> When you remove the background, you can see they're both grey




omg no i was wrong
oh well what can you dooo


----------



## seliph (Dec 12, 2015)

thank you peter our lord and saviour


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 12, 2015)

its all in the perspective

why do we do this to ourselves

in the picture its blue and red, by themselves, they are grey


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 12, 2015)

THE DRESS ALL OVER AGAIN
ITS GREY PEOPLE


----------



## tae (Dec 12, 2015)

they're gray to me.


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

eh well i see it as red and grey? for some reason?

my brain is weird


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 12, 2015)

WOW
if I turn my brightness down its red and blue :Oo


----------



## Soigne (Dec 12, 2015)

They're grey y'all can't see


----------



## gem83 (Dec 12, 2015)

They're grey. They just look red and blue because of the background color.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 12, 2015)

I looked at the title and thought this would have something to do with that scebe from The Matrix or something

Not what's basically similar to that blue/black/white/gold dress .-.

Anyway, they look grey to me.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

blue and red? the contours are a bit diff but that's b/c the other colors in the pic


----------



## Tao (Dec 12, 2015)

jinico said:


> They're grey. You're seeing them as red and blue because of the contrast with the background colours



This.

These are the block colors of the pills.


Just two slightly different shades of grey. On a color wheel, the 'blue' pill actually brings up the red spectrum and the 'red' pill brings up yellow.




Now, can we please not start this blue/gold dress crap again?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 12, 2015)

Tao said:


> Now, can we please not start this blue/gold dress crap again?


Long live the dress
(It was white and gold all along)


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 12, 2015)

I can't see any red and blue at all.. Just looks grey


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 12, 2015)

notto disu s****o agen


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 12, 2015)

Please, don't make this **** a meme. Just please. Not again.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 12, 2015)

i thought that they were both violet/brown for some reason lol


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

i didn't mean for this to make you guys mad

im sorry


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 12, 2015)

They are grey. Now let's just ask why tf these hands are blue and yellow. I don't think that's natural.


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

the ones who are getting mad that is


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 12, 2015)

They're gray, but the background makes them appear red and blue.


----------



## Heyden (Dec 12, 2015)

Red and Blue...


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks blue and red to me.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 12, 2015)

They look gray to me.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 12, 2015)

goddammit not this color nonsense again the dress is done


----------



## axo (Dec 12, 2015)

AHHH I SEE BOTH


----------



## riummi (Dec 12, 2015)

one looks grey while the other seems like a really really dull red
but i voted grey in the end


----------



## radioloves (Dec 12, 2015)

Ahaha, I see grey


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 12, 2015)

Red and blue to me.


----------



## Aerious (Dec 12, 2015)

gray


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 13, 2015)

I thought this was going to be about something else


----------



## milkyi (Dec 13, 2015)

grey


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 13, 2015)

They're grey.


----------



## HoopaHoop (Dec 13, 2015)

definitely grey!


----------



## sej (Dec 13, 2015)

They are red and blue!


----------



## sock (Dec 13, 2015)

On first glance, grey, but studying each gives me red/blue.


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 13, 2015)

I hope this spreads like the blue and black dress again (▰˘◡˘▰).
It's red and blue in my opinion.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2015)

Grey.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 13, 2015)

They look red and blue, but I know the correct answer is grey.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 13, 2015)

not this again lmao 
i think they are grey


----------



## kelpy (Dec 13, 2015)

omg noooooo

it's grey, though.


----------



## graceroxx (Dec 13, 2015)

This is a repeat of the dress....

I see grey, I have no idea where you guys are getting red & blue from.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 13, 2015)

Red and Blue.


----------



## cornimer (Dec 13, 2015)

When I first saw the picture I saw grey, but after a few seconds they became red and blue.


----------



## boujee (Dec 13, 2015)

I automatically see red and blue.
Everyone receives things differently base upon their eyes, it's like the fcking dress scenario over again.


----------



## Damniel (Dec 13, 2015)

Is this another gold and white/blue and black dress thing again...
They're grey to me.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 13, 2015)

grey with hints of red and blue


----------



## Mango (Dec 13, 2015)

@ everyone who doesnt see gray: what color is this to you


----------



## JellyDitto (Dec 13, 2015)

grey.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 13, 2015)

I can only see grey, no matter how hard I try. Don't know what it really is, though.


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 13, 2015)

i've only ever seen grey when looking at them.


----------



## tearypastel (Dec 13, 2015)

grey and I will fight everybody


----------



## Amilee (Dec 13, 2015)

Greeeeeeey


----------



## Cailey (Dec 13, 2015)

i hate these.

if I focus pretty hard they're red and blue. if I just glance they're grey. 

so, both.


----------



## piichinu (Dec 14, 2015)

i can see red and blue but they look like theyve been mixed with grey


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Dec 14, 2015)

I answered Red and Blue before I saw the post because I thought this was a Matrix reference... :c (But they're red and blue in the pic too)


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 14, 2015)

I can see many colors in the red pill. Hot pink, red, or it can be orange. In the blue pill I see indigo, purple, or grey.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 17, 2015)

They look grey to me


----------



## Esphas (Dec 17, 2015)

i see it both ways, but dominantly grey


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

greyy !!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 16, 2016)

They're grey for me.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 16, 2016)

Red and blue!


----------



## seliph (Jan 16, 2016)

why was this brought back


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

jinico said:


> why was this brought back



i don't know


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 16, 2016)

jinico said:


> They're grey. You're seeing them as red and blue because of the contrast with the background colours



This would be it.

Grey is a shade of white, *which contains all colors.*

Blue is yellow's compliment, so it sticks out more against it.
Red is green's compliment, so it sticks out more against it.

The tiny bits of blue and red stick out more in the grey because of the background they're on - it's an optical illusion like he said.







Oh this thread is old.


----------



## mintellect (Jan 16, 2016)

They're gred and grue.


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2016)

I see red and blue. Checking the colour shows they're grey though. 

I think I've seen and captured the regular image too many times (the hands holding out red and blue pills) given I use it as a recurring image in both my writing and film work. Hard to see anything but it - and usually in these sorts of illusions I'm capable of seeing both sides.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 16, 2016)

I see gray : P


----------



## Xylia (Jan 16, 2016)

I see both *black*!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 17, 2016)

Well they're technically grey, but I do see the different colors.


----------



## Goth (Jan 17, 2016)

They are grey with red and blue tints


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

I first saw them gray, now i see them red and blue


----------



## meowlerrz (Jan 22, 2016)

I see red and blue


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 22, 2016)

Depends on what direction I'm looking at them. If I look at them from the top, I see red and blue.
Looking directly at 'em, I see gray.


----------



## tae (Jan 22, 2016)

who bumped this ****.


----------

